

Ask HN: New interesting games for programmers suggestions? - viach

I mean like RoboWar, Ants from aichallenge etc.
I can use google, but it&#x27;s just interesting to know someone personal experience.
Right now I&#x27;m reading the screeps.com documentation, looks interesting (and not, this is not a plug :))
======
dhogan
codingame.com is pretty rad

